# Before and After..



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you changed your hairstyle, haircolor, the way you dress or lost/gained weight, how have you changed lately?

Have any pictures of your before and afters? Post them here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And tell us if you like your before or after better.

Let's see how we all have changed :moa:

Ok, here is how i have changed:







This one is when i first got married and my hair was black.






This is like 6 months after i got married and dyed my hair sorta redish blonde.






This is when i was 5 months pregnant, still had the same hair color but i looked different due to my pregnancy, (gained more weight of course).






This is when my baby was almost 3 months old, and i hadn't even dyed my hair or lost most of my pregnant weight...






This is after i lost all the pregnancy weight, six months after having my baby girl and my hair was way longer and i dyed it light brown.






This one is a few months after the one above, but i cut my hair just right below my shoulders, oh and on the older pictures i didn't have bangs, so on the most recent ones i decided to get bangs.

These last ones are from a few months ago, i don't have any very recent ones from now that i am pregnant, maybe i will have to take some to post them here, for now that is all i have and how i have changed in a few months and i don't know if i should say obviously, but i like my after better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow! You look great in all of the pics! I wish I had lost all of my baby weight like that!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

Before my haircut






and after


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you very much! i think you are still very beautiful, no matter what  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2006)

You are gorgeous! I love all the looks on you!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you so much! That is very sweet of you to say that


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

you look nice in all of them but i do think the last one is the best..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

You look great on both! which one do you like the best? i like your hair color btw, and you have very beautiful eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aww, thank you so much!





I agree with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow all the photos are great!


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 14, 2006)

daer0n - you look beautiful in all the pictures. I think you look amazingly young for your age. I personally like your makeup in the first picture.

Paula - the haircut suits you. Looking good in the second picture...like the makeup.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you so much! i think i have to thank my mom for looking so young, even though i am not that old...yet



My mom is 52 and still looks pretty young as well, so i think i got that from her.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2006)

You mom is very pretty too and doesn't look her age at all!

Looking fabulous, Paula!

Here's a pic from about 5 years ago when I had short, blonde hair...






The lighting is really weird and funky...i'm not really that yellow nor was my hair. :laughing: I definitely prefer darker hair on me but miss that hair cut!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG! Lisa, you're too cute in that pic!

Paula, you look great before and after!

I'll post some pics sometime this weekend after I get my hair done for a real "after" pic LOL!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG, you do look



on the picture! You are very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i agree with you though, darker hair suits you better!





That sounds great! I will be looking forward to see your 'after' picture!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 14, 2006)

You guys all look good!

dear0ne : you look so sweet all of them, I like the pic with your baby!

and your mum looks great!

pla4u : the new hair cut really suits you! earings look great on you.

Lisa : I didn't know you had blond hair before, look cute.

and I love your legs awww...


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 14, 2006)

You are so gorgeous! I love the wavy hair in the pregnancy pic and the one with your baby! You look great whether your thinner and when you hadn't lost the baby weight yet!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you so much! i agree with you too, isn't Lisa cute! she looks all cute all over :laughing:


----------



## LVA (Dec 14, 2006)

i love this thread! every1 is looking great!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

Aww, thank you very much, that is so sweet of you to say, i am glad you like them


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank You!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for your nice coment, you look good in the piv. I do think the dark hair looks better on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks you really think the short hair is better,,I kinda liked it longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank toy your so nice :sunshine:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 14, 2006)

Daer0n, you are simply gorgeous! Every single one of those pictures are breathtaking!

Even your mom is a stunning woman!

All I can say is WWOOWW!

And Paula my ddddaaahhhhhling, you are always gorgeous! Work that new haircut, girl!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds good cant wait for your pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you!

They're little, chicken legs. :sleepyhead: But thanks!

Aww, thank you! Y'all made my day!

Okay, here's a before and after of me and my best friend growing up, Kelly. First, about 15 years ago when I was 15 (and pale as a ghost)and she was 14...







And this was just a few years ago. Kelly, me, and Kelly's sister Carli...


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

awww...thank you sweetie.. :sunshine:

Great pics Lisa! :1f:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 14, 2006)

I love those pictures, hehe, they're so cute!

You have the prettiest smile, I love it!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you very much, i am very flattered!



You are all so



!


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 14, 2006)

Lisa, you're so tiny, how tall are you


----------



## daer0n (Dec 14, 2006)

These are great pictures! You pretty much look the same, i mean, as young as you were on these pictures, i have to say i love your teeth lol, i have a thing for perfect teeth (cause mine arent) i like yours, they're very nice, i like your hair longer though, i think it makes you look more sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

wow everyone looks so lovely before AND after!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 15, 2006)

I coud post a pic of me about 2 years ago....But I wouldn't! lol its that bad! My hair looked like a wavy mushroon, all frizzed up to! Really bad makeup, very pale, BMI of like 0! horrible clothes...oh and bad acne!


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2006)

You look like Jessica Alba with the blonde hair


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 15, 2006)

You look like that girl from prison break! I forget her name but she is the one who is like in love with Micheal Scofield(Wentworth Miller)

http://fdb.pl/gfx72377


----------



## Lauren (Dec 15, 2006)

I like this thread, everyone looks great!


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 15, 2006)

Love all the pics!!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm, i never thought of that...i wish though, for a little while i think at least lol, he is very handsome and she gets to kiss him!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 15, 2006)

wow. everyone loooks so young and gorgeous.


----------



## Artisticchik (Dec 15, 2006)

Yuppers I can chime in here. I lost 130 lbs. Major changes physically all around. I don't look like the same person at all. Most people do not recognize me,...hell, I don't recognize myself! Sometimes I have to do a double take.

:rockwoot:


----------



## LVA (Dec 15, 2006)

wow, u look great! How did u lose all that weight? I realli need some help w/my weight right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Dec 15, 2006)

You look wonderful, and yeah you don't look the way you used to at all!!
I too lost 100 pounds, after my first kid, and i don't look the same at all, not even now that i am pregnant and have gained weight again i used to weight more than 180 lbs after having him


----------



## Artisticchik (Dec 15, 2006)

I had Gastric Bypass back in February.

Also had thyroid removed due to abnormal growths which was causing me to gain weight that I could not lose with dieting.

I also was diabetic and was born with no cartilage in knees so with all factors involved my medical insurance deemed the surgery medically necessesary and paid for it all.

I reached a point where I wasnt suicidal, but I lacked the will to live. Once I hit rock bottom and felt suffocated in health issues I finally agreed to have the gastric bypass. It was the best thing I have ever done for myself. My only regret is that I did not do it sooner.

It has been a very difficult adjustment. Lots of misconceptions that its an easy fix. It only changes your physical capacity, it does not change your mind and the brain controls every function in your body. There are so many psychological factors in the human appetite that you are unaware of until AFTER you have this surgery. The acceptance of certain aspects of it are very difficult to adjust to. There is a mourning of food,...perhaps on some very unexpected levels for some. for example,...just think of how family holidays and memories are linked to sitting around a big meal with the family, moms sweet potato pie etc. Suddenly that can never again be a part of your life and there is a grieving period. You have to change the way you think of certain things entirely. Relearn who you are and then try and learn to accept your body when its all over. It has been a wild roller coaster ride that I am still on. It takes many years to learn your new body and the changes both physical and mental that occur.

I have not even begun with the plastic surgery for the removal of the excess skin yet. I gotta take it step by step and enjoy health!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 15, 2006)

Well good for you! you look terific!!!!


----------



## LVA (Dec 15, 2006)

that's great that u're healthier now. thanx for sharing your story.


----------



## moon14 (Dec 15, 2006)

i like this pic very nice






nice color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flychick767 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, lets be honest... I have gained a few inches in my hips, but my fiance says he loves my curves. He is so sweet.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 15, 2006)

Aww that IS sweet of him, as long as you feel good how you look it doesn't matter how many inches you have gained  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lummerz (Dec 15, 2006)

file:///D:/pics/2005-2006/Y%20&amp;%20V/violette..jpg

before I had charlie...

and i don't some current pics of me on this computer...but the most current ones are in my pic gallery. If you're wondering...but that's that!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 15, 2006)

the first picture doesn't show, but the picture of your after is very nice! You look awesome! :11:


----------



## lummerz (Dec 15, 2006)

hmm..it doesn't show huh?? hmm..dunno why..i attached it correctly...hmm


----------



## daer0n (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, like i said before, i am going to post some pictures of me pregnant, i took them today so that you guys can see my real after now haha.
So here they go  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 16, 2006)

Aww you are beautiful, Daeron


----------



## pla4u (Dec 16, 2006)

your BEUTIFUL In Both PICS!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Dec 16, 2006)

You are both soo sweet! thank you so much!!


----------



## Annia (Dec 16, 2006)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 17, 2006)

Ditto!!!

And Paula...I like your newer look better even tho your hair is shorter.

Little Lisa....you are the cutest thing! Like you brunette better though.

Artistic...you look amazing!!! Thanks for sharing your story with us.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you! :laughing:


----------



## pla4u (Dec 17, 2006)

THANK YOU!!! :sunshine:


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 19, 2006)

im just gonna post some pics i have in my photobucket

i am 16 here





17 here



and 17 still





and now 18





i dont have any recent ones, im not the camera whore i used to be.


----------



## Leony (Dec 19, 2006)

How cool! I really enjoy reading this thread! You all faaabulous!

I'll post mine later.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, i have to say, you have always looked pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That sounds great! looking forward to see your pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 20, 2006)

Everyone looks great! It's fun to see how you change over time.

Here's mine. I decided to do my fiance as well. I wanted to post the "embarassing" middle school picture, complete with braces, but I chickened out! lol

This is when we first met. I was 16 and he was 18. (2002)






This was one in a set of professional pictures we had done at KMart. We won the cutest sweethearts. (2004)






This was last year.






Summer this year.






Yesterday. lol


----------



## daer0n (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh my, you both look great!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2006)

awww thank you


----------



## pla4u (Dec 21, 2006)

You all look just GREAT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great before and after pictures!! I need to post some soon!


----------

